# Finally!



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

After shopping for 2 years we are finally official Outbackers!
We traveled to SoCal and bought a 2007 25rss from N8IvTxn. He was so great to work with and not only do we know we got a fully stocked, ready to camp OB in perfect condition with tons of extras (Honda generator, rv cover, bunk ladder, eq. hitch, power tongue jack, etc, etc), we also made a great new friend!
DH had another work trip from there so it will not be back in Oregon until next week when he bravely tows it 700 miles back home, by himself.

So excited! Can't wait to get it home and camp!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats.

I'll add to your attached image.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I'll add to your attached image.


Thanks! I don't think your image came through...
Do you and your OB make it to Beaver games? We are looking forward tailgating in it too!


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I'll add to your attached image.


Thanks! I don't think your image came through...
Do you and your OB make it to Beaver games? We are looking forward tailgating in it too!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't been to a football game since the DW and I moved to Washington. It's quite a trip when having to haul the two sons. I do have all the games dialed up on the 50" plasma though.


----------

